# .5 MOA rifle?



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Im looking for a off the shelf true .5 MOA rifle in .223 or 22-250 for $1000 or less.
I have a Tikka .223 thats close and a CZ 550 in 22-250 thats pretty close to that too, all with hand loads. I use them for prairie dog hunts in Wyoming, and really need 3 rifles for this hunt, I need to let 2 of them cool down while the other one is in service.
I would even consider an AR15 upper, Savage, Weatherby, Remington bolt actions,
any suggestions?


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

You're going to be hard pressed to squeeze .5 moa from a gas gun...not saying that it can't be done, but it's significantly easier to do so with a bolt gun. You have to remember that everything is more precise with a bolt gun, you only have one recoil impulse to deal with (vs 2 on a gasser), and you can get more accurate with a bolt gun for less money...in my opinion.

If it's me, I'm buying another tikka t3 lite for around $600, and springing for KRG Bravo Chassis for $389. The tikka is twisted right for 223 (8 twist), and their factory barrels are very accurate. 8 twist allows for you to shoot heavier and higher BC bullets (82 bergers, etc...). The trigger can be tweaked to 2lbs with minimal creep, and the bolt throw is very fast. 

The Chassis brings .223 accurate mags into play, and you can mill out the front lip to load the bullets extra long, which gives you more powder and more velocity....especially with a Tikka that has plenty of freebore. It also give you an easy 10 rounds per mag at your disposal. That said, the biggest benefit will be the chassis bedding system, which will tighten up everything for you. 

The kimber montana is another good option, but it's a tad out of your price range and would benefit greatly from a bedding job and a mag box tweak. It's also a 9 twist, so you might not be able to go as heavy on the bullets. 

Good luck. I'm at 2950 with 82 bergers out of a 25" brux barrel in .223...never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

223AI said:


> You're going to be hard pressed to squeeze .5 moa from a gas gun...not saying that it can't be done, but it's significantly easier to do so with a bolt gun. You have to remember that everything is more precise with a bolt gun, you only have one recoil impulse to deal with (vs 2 on a gasser), and you can get more accurate with a bolt gun for less money...in my opinion.
> 
> If it's me, I'm buying another tikka t3 lite for around $600, and springing for KRG Bravo Chassis for $389. The tikka is twisted right for 223 (8 twist), and their factory barrels are very accurate. 8 twist allows for you to shoot heavier and higher BC bullets (82 bergers, etc...). The trigger can be tweaked to 2lbs with minimal creep, and the bolt throw is very fast.
> 
> ...


 I agree with above ,,, I have 223 gas gun 24 inch bull barrel billet upper and lower cant get a.05 moa I spared no money on build also
plus your limited to bullet length cause of magazine feeding


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck. Itâ€™s a **** shoot. Iâ€™d go with a tikka ctr or varmint. If you could find a cheap savage action you could swap the barrel to a custom with a vise and go no go gauges.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I will stick to a bolt gun, I tried to get on the KRG web site and looks like they're down for some reason, but I think I'll get another Tikka T3 varmint in 22-250. I wish they had a 1:12 twist 
my CZ has a 1:14 which limits me to a 55gr max bullet and I have to push them pretty fast to stabilize them. It really like 45gr, but in windy conditions they're all over the place
Maybe I need to consider the .223 T3 varmint simply because of the twist


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I bought a CZ Kevlar 527 in .223 from a 2cooler that has a nine twist barrel. I don't think that particular one is still available but maybe something close. CZ makes a lot of different models but getting one is another thing. Of course I didn't pay near a grand for it and it shoots .5 moa easily with 55 gr Berger's. Can always get a couple of these gadgets, don't know if they work.
https://www.chamberchiller.com/


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I couldn't shoot a .5 moa even if the gun was a .25 moa.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

tec said:


> I couldn't shoot a .5 moa even if the gun was a .25 moa.


LOL. Right! :cheers:


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I used to have a Rock River Predator Pursuit AR upper. I think it comes with the Wilson barrel. I had it on a lower I put together with a Jewel match trigger (there are better triggers). I shot two or three 1/2" groups with it (5 shots at 100 yards, no flyers) over 2 or 3 months. I was using some reloads my brother did for me with match bullets. It took some effort and patience to get there over 2 or 3 months. Black Hills 68 grain match 223 is what I was shooting besides reloads and I never got below 3/4" with that, usually 1" at best. 

IMO, anyone can do it. It takes a good rifle, good ammo, good scope, and a lot of practice. I haven't been able to repeat that with any other AR I have had since, but I don't have the patience to pick one and really work with it these days. Going through the process of settling out your motion and breathing to repeat multiple shots into the same spot takes some practice.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Remington 700 Police in 223. Has a 26in barrel with a 1/9 twist. Has a Leopold vx3 8.5-25x50
I can get just under .5in groups with a 5 shot string on the bags, using 55grain hornadys. Measuring outside to outside with a pair of calipers. 
I got the gun for prairie dogs and varmints. Have only shot varmits.
I thought about selling it, but it's just so accurate out of the box, I dont want to see it go lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Take a look at the Savage 110 Predator in .22-250. If it shoots like my 10/110 it will do what you want it to.

I have a 10/110 Predator Hunter Max1 with the AccuTrigger and AccuStock in 6.5 CM that will shoot half inch groups that has become my favorite rifle for deer and other soon to be dead animals.

I don't have any pictures on here of recent targets but I do have a picture of the target that I used when I first sighted it in.

TH


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Thatâ€™s pretty impressive Trouthunter, are #3-#6 after you adjusted the scope?


----------

